# worlds smallest seashell collection



## FERAL ONE (May 31, 2007)

well, as yall can tell i have been gone a few days. we spent 7 nights in st andrews in panama city and had a great time. fishin' wasn't the best but it was still fishin'! my bride and a friend found these and i thought they would make a great macro type shot. i have a bunch more but i am too tuckered to edit!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 31, 2007)

F1 that is really pretty   I found one like the one with a hole in and was going to try to work it into a dream catcher but it was just to fragil and broke into a bunch of piece when I tryed to drill it. Glad to hear you had a good time on your trip


----------



## DRB1313 (May 31, 2007)

Glad to see you back F1. That's a great shot. Hope you and the Family had a good trip.


----------



## Hoss (May 31, 2007)

Those are small.  They did make a nice macro.  Nice composition on your part.  Thanks for sharing em.  Looking forward to more photos from the trip.

Hoss


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2007)

Nice ones Feral!!


----------



## buzzin4bass (May 31, 2007)

Great pics again Feral. Hope you all enjoyed your vacation!!


----------



## ronfritz (May 31, 2007)

Very cool.  You have a really good sense for how to present a subject.


----------



## leo (Jun 1, 2007)

*Nice shots Feral*

Those are tiny, thanks for posting them


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jun 1, 2007)

Cool pics!


----------



## rip18 (Jun 1, 2007)

That is cool!!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 1, 2007)

I always love those cowry shells, even when they are that small. (I think thats what they are called, under the dime just right).  I remember finding bigger ones as a kid, at beaches in Ft. Myers.

Neat!


----------

